# Morning after pill while breastfeeding?



## ashley1972 (Jun 25, 2005)

I was wondering if it is safe to take the morning after pill (which is just progesterine I think) while breastfeeding... I didn't realize I was ovulating and really really don't want to get pregnant right now. My son is just 7 months old.

Anyone have any experience with this? will it affect baby or milk supply?

thanks...


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

You'd have to consult your OB, but I think I read that you would have to pump and dump for a day or two if you took it. But of course your OB or doctor would know best....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashley1972* 
I was wondering if it is safe to take the morning after pill (which is just progesterine I think) while breastfeeding... I didn't realize I was ovulating and really really don't want to get pregnant right now. My son is just 7 months old.

Anyone have any experience with this? will it affect baby or milk supply?

thanks...


----------



## papschmitty (May 7, 2006)

Ashley 1972 already read my response on the family planning thread but I thought I post it here too just in case anyone else was wondering:

Quote:

Yes, Yes, Yes!!!
It's perfectly safe for you and baby to take while BF. I'm a nurse in a family planning office and I give it away for FREE all the time! It is now available without a prescription if you're at least 18 years old. You just have to ask for it in the pharmacy because it's still behind the counter. Prices vary from place to place so you might want to call ahead to make sure they keep it in stock and don't charge too much. Here in the Seattle area, it can run from $50-$60 per pack. The package says you have up 72 hours after sex to take it but we dispense it up to 5 days after. The soon you take it the better it works though. They work by delaying ovulation so since you're do to ovulate any time, get those pills in you ASAP! You also don't have to wait 12 hours between doses, it works just as well to take them both at the same time. You might get your period a week earlier or a week later than you're expecting. If you don't get AF within 3 weeks, do a pg test. If you take them and you get pg anyway, they won't damage the pg at all. I have no idea where you live, but if you happen to be in Washington State, I can tell you where to go to get them for free. Let me know if you have any other questions! Good luck!


----------

